# Dakota Access Pipeline



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Very hot topic I know, but interested in others views on the subject. What I know.

1. Doesn't actually cross any land that is a part of the Standing Rock Sioux Reservation. Does cross Missouri River (has to unless someone comes up with a way to transport oil wirelessly).

2. All environmental and cultural impacts were reviewed and addressed by state and federal government entities and approved. Also, public commentary meetings were held but no one really showed up to express concerns.

3. Know a law enforcement official close to protest and said it is a mess. People trespassing, harassing and intimidating local farmers and ranchers. Custom harvesters have abandoned area because they are afraid of equipment destruction and liability of trying to transport harvested crops from fields. Ranchers unable to move and work livestock on their owned land(not federal lands).

So, how is this different then the Feds handling of the situation in Oregon? They shot and killed people for protesting, harassing, etc on a refuge. I am not at ALL advocating this, but it seems VERY hipocritical action by federal and state officials. What do you say?


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

The indians are claiming 'sacred' land is being trespassed on....is that a future casino site?

Pay truckers to haul it...but don't complain about traffic. Or-if they don't support the petroleum industry, then stay home...

The only thing worse than a welfare rat is an environmentalist that complains everyone else is to blame- meanwhile they drive $60k suv's and dump fertilizer on their lakeshore lawns...

I personally don't want the pipeline in my backyard, or windmills in my view...but I have no say on other people's property. I really don't want hog confinements upwind of my place either but again -nothing we can do about it apparently. ..


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I find it odd that the native americans are claiming sacred ground (burial grounds ?) but have none of the area marked. Even now they tend to place a monument anywhere one of theirs has fallen yet their supposed sacred grounds are unmarked ? I know they were not invited to participate when the environmentals were done in that area but even if something was missed and is dug up in the construction process all work will be halted.

Are pipelines Ideal ? No... Neither are any of the other options for transporting oil.......


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

This pipeline is running parallel with a natural gas pipeline that was installed in the 1980's. There were no burial grounds found then, not sure how there could be burial grounds there now.

This is nothing more than an excuse to protest. The issue itself doesn't matter to more than a handful, it's simply a reason to cause problems and break laws under the guise of peaceful protest.

Transporting oil through a pipeline is much safer and much less damaging to the environment than using truck or rail transport. Since there is absolutely no way to instantly stop using oil we have to get it to the refineries somehow, pipelines are the best option.

And I've yet to see any Native American, or protester, refuse to use any product associated with oil. Until they do that their argument is invalid.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Just keep it in mind that the trucks would have paid for the nice smooth roads or interstate running to/from the oil refinery. Don't complain about road quality and taxes on fuel because the state can't charge fuel and road use tax from the trucks 'damaging' the road then.

I don't haul oil- so, I really don't care. But I do know what gets paid to transport that liquid freight. And when the pipe breaks and dumps 1,000,000 gallons in the middle of nowhere..cleanup has to be immediate or it is a lot worse than 5000 gallons in a ditch.

The indians are just looking for another handout... the government is corrupt and in Big Money's pocket- but if are going to use petroleum, you have to get it to the refineries... This is how we cure the problem of being reliant on foreign oil.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't know about the Standing Rock area but on a recent drive through Newtown I noticed that the homes were no longer old run down mobile homes surrounded by junk cars, but new stick built homes with brand new vehicles parked out front. So they must be benefitting from the oil and better no complain too much or they might cut their own throats.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

walleyecandy said:


> The indians are just looking for another handout... the government is corrupt and in Big Money's pocket- but if are going to use petroleum, you have to get it to the refineries... This is how we cure the problem of being reliant on foreign oil.


I'm actually surprised the oils industry hasn't quit pumping on Indian land in response to this. I wonder how many would continue to protest when the/their money gets cut off............


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Things have just gotten totally out of hand. But state and federal officials are letting it continue. The group in the beginning mistakenly blocked a road that lead to the casino. The casino couldn't figure out why no one was showing up. That road was opened up very quickly. Also, one of the claims the pipeline was going through burial grounds was 100% fabricated. I personally know archaeologists involved in the survey work, and they found bone but it was animal bone and that was it. Besides, another pipeline runs through the same area. I get Native Americans have been and continue to be played by the political system, but this is a weird way to stand up to the man.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The whole premise of this protest is a fabrication perpetuated by Native Americans and professional protesters and is hypocritical to the highest level. All of these protesters got there in gas or diesel burning vehicles, they heavily use products that are manufactured using oil based products and yet they want to stop all oil usage. None of them have any idea how this would affect their lives or the national economy. Honestly, I think some of them are so dumb they wouldn't recognize their own face in a mirror, and that includes the idiots from the Army Corp of Engineers that shut DAPL down on Corp land even though they have all of the required approvals and permits.

I think DAPL should sue the Federal Government, the Army and the Standing Rock tribe for all of the money they are losing because of this.

Does anyone else find it ironic that the Standing Rock tribal chairman, one of the protest organizers, owns a convenience store/gas station near the protest site. I wonder how much money he is making from this.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

We are a nation of laws, and courts are set up to make a decision in favor of one side or another. If you win, fine....but the loser has two just suck it up and learn to live with it. Like it or not, one side will be disappointed in a legal decision, happens dirtectly or indiorectly to all of ius sooner or later. Trouble these days is when some higher court doers make a decision on the basis of legal or constitutionional law, the losers trend to yell "activist judges" or "rigged legal system" or whatever. 
Though I have a bit of empathy for the Natives, ther legal system has ruled against them, so like it or not, they'll haver to live with it.
Having said that, I sometimes wonder if they had put the pipeline just north of Bismarck andf a bit upstream of where that major new water pipeline will be built to pump water from the Missouri to Fargo, I wonder how many of us white guys woukd be yelling and screaming.
To make matters worse, I cant understand why they made a public statement saying "we originally were planning to put the pipeline 10 miles upstream from Bismarck but we worried about the Bismarck water supply (and the future Fargo water) so we moved it to 3 miles north of the town of Csnnonball and about 15 north of Fort Yates water intake!" HUH? Talk about making the Natives feel like second class citizens!!??!! Why they made this public al;most sounds to me like someone was going to put those Natives in their place and teach em a lesson a father the Fighting Sioux debacle! Either stupidity or was planned that way! 
I still think they should haver built that long proposed bridges north of Beaver bay andf slung the pipeline along it above big round, double or. triple walled. This is done erlsewhere in the country. Heck, the original Route 66 bridge across the Colorado river now carries several pipelines, some natural gas, some crude. If any leaked it would be discovered immediately. No compromise in ND though!


----------



## Griz (Sep 24, 2003)

Live in Texas - hunted in NoDak for 16 years. I am in agriculture down here. We have pipelines everywhere and they are not a problem. The situation is total BS. Just follow the money - it leads straight to Warren Buffet. He wants to control rail line transportation of crude; which as I understand it, is also causing some real headaches for farmers in NoDak trying to secure east west rail line capacity for grain shipments. Welcome corrections on this. Thanks


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Griz said:


> Live in Texas - hunted in NoDak for 16 years. I am in agriculture down here. We have pipelines everywhere and they are not a problem. The situation is total BS. Just follow the money - it leads straight to Warren Buffet. He wants to control rail line transportation of crude; which as I understand it, is also causing some real headaches for farmers in NoDak trying to secure east west rail line capacity for grain shipments. Welcome corrections on this. Thanks


No, you are correct. Or, at least were when they were pumping a lot of crude. Trains were pretty much dedicated to hauling crude oil, it has been better lately with the low crude prices cause they aren't pumping as much out there. But, as crude goes up, so will production and with it a higher demand for shipping the oil. The pipeline would definitely alleviate some of that issue.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Keep in mind that the problems we have had so far shipping by rail is just the tip of the iceberg. The rail system in ND is largely outdated and well past it's prime and the railroad isn't exactly racing to resolve that issue. Running a constant stream of heavy tankers isn't helping the situation. Depending on one form of transportation is a bad idea. Too easy to cut off the supply if there is a problem. All forms of transport need to be utilized.


----------

